# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  AD en libido

## Cosmo

Ik gebruik al jaren *Anafranil*. Het heeft me erg geholpen ondanks een aantal bijwerkingen.
Zo heb ik last van overmatig zweten, ietwat afvlakking van gevoel en redelijk snel moe.
Een ander lastig bijverschijnsel is een laag libido.

Heeft iemand *ervaring* hiermee en wellicht *tips* hiervoor?
Ik vind het met name vervelend voor mijn partner.

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties! :Smile: 

Cos

----------


## Ilse34

Dat overmatig zweten heb ik ook. S nachts loopt er precies een rivier over mijn lichaam. Libido is minder ja. Krijg al een beetje bang als ik er ooit mee stop dat ik me niet meer ga kunnen beheersen. :-)

----------


## Agnes574

Ik neem Sipralexa (al jaren) en heb met momenten ook last van nachtelijk zweten ... niet normaal!! Ook het verlaagd libido herken ik; heb je met vrijwel alle AD's helaas...

----------


## pruts

Ik herken het ook met Efexor. Maar de klachten die je benoemt komen bij ongeveer elk AD voor. Maar sommige zijn erger als andere. Ik neem Efexor en dat heeft dat ook heel erg.Misschien moet je eens Prozac proberen, dat wertk maar heel licht maar daar had ik weinig tot geen hinder van. 
Lees ook altijd goed de bijsluiters (je kan die makkelijk op internet vinden)

Succes!

----------


## plexa

Ik heb weinig ervaringen met AD maar wel met mensen die zich energieker voelden bij stress enz. door het gebruik van Aloe vera Gel. Sommige i.c.m. andere supplementen maar het hielp wel, misschien iets voor jullie? Bij contact kunt u ook evt. vragen kwijt.

----------

